

Ask HN: My dad just died suddenly. How to setup a Memorial site ASAP? - ekianjo

Dear HNers, 
I just lost my Dad yesterday very suddenly and everyone in my family is still shocked. We have all very fond memories of him and this may be a good idea to have a memorial site for him for everyone to share things about his life. Since I am pressed with time with other issues such as funeral preparations and legal stuff, I would appreciate if you could suggest any good solutions for that purpose, ready to use or easy to install. Thanks to all for your kind help, and this kind of info may be useful to others too when the time comes.
======
dannyv
Very sorry to hear about your loss. I'm a founder of Weebly.com and think our
service would be great for your needs -- very easy interface with multiple
editor support so friends and family can contribute to the site.

Shoot me an email to dan@weebly.com and I'll give you a free Pro account.

~~~
merinid
Dan that is very kind of you and such a good deed.

------
ianstormtaylor
Really sorry for your loss. One of my childhood friends passed away and
another friend started a Facebook Group (not Page) that has been a really nice
way to have a memorial for him. All of his friends and family and teachers and
everyone was invited. Every once in a while a random friend or family member
will post about a dream they had, or about being near his grave, or about re-
reading one of his favorite books, or just a picture of him as a kid. It's
been a really good way to remember him with the whole group participating.

------
jeffmould
First and foremost, sorry for your loss!

A couple of ideas. I used to work closely with the funeral industry and many
funeral homes are now offering services to setup web-based memorial sites. You
may want to check with the funeral home.

Another idea is to set up a Facebook page as a memorial and invite your
family/friends to subscribe to the page.

Finally, legacy.com is a site that offers memorial site services.

------
anigbrowl
Sorry to hear of your untimely loss.

If you're very busy and other methods seem too time-consuming, perhaps a
simple Tumblr page would fill the need in a short-term basis, and could be
curated into something more permanent later. But the Facebook idea above is
also good, as so many people use that platform.

------
ekianjo
Thank you all for your kind answers and offers. This definitely answer my
question. Sorry I could not leave a word earlier, I had to catch a few hours
of rest.

